# Deciding on Capetown



## Juliet (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have been on here many times attempting to get input into life in Capetown South Africa. I have gotten such "mixed reviews" on the entire topic. I will be arriving in Capetown for a visit so we can see it for ourselves. I continue to be very concerned in regards to the safety issue for myself and my twin 13 year old daughters.
Just wondering if anyone has last minute advice for us prior to our "adventure" into South Africa?

ANY help/input would be greatly appreciated. I wish I could just go with the flow and know that three years in Capetown would be nothing but an incredible cultural experience for my children,myself and my husband; however, I am being given so many grim details of life there that I no longer know.

Thanks for your help,
Juliet


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

*Safety*

Hi
Cape Town is fairly safe. Watch your handbag or mobile. Don't just left it on a coffee table in the restaurant. Walk, eat-out and traveling during day-time is safe. If you go out at night time - go to places where there are lots of people - Malls, waterfront, etc. It all depends on where (suburb/town) you are going to live. Could you give me an indication to assist you more?
Cheers


----------



## Juliet (Jul 22, 2008)

We are hoping to make that decision during our visit. I do know that there is an american private international school in Constantine, but that is about it. It is not absolutely necessary for us to be close to my husbands work. It is more important that we remain in a safe/comfortable area.
Chantal offered many good suggestions in regards to possible places to move. GREEN POINT, SEA POINT, CONSTANTINE, CAMPS BAY. We are open for more suggestions as to the areas to look at.

We also hope to take the girls to a game park while there, is this a safe thing for us to do.?

Thanks,
Juliet


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi
I think it is a brilliant idea to come and look for yourself! Nobody can really explain to you, as it is, but I try! 

Constantia is beautiful if you prefer nature - large stands and houses and lots of trees. Camps Bay, Seapoint and Green point is close to the sea (or many houses/apartments overlooking the sea/beach). Cape Town has lots of private schools and education is of a high standard. 

It is very safe to go to any game park or Nature Reserve, or to the beach. Even at Cape Point (which is 20min drive from Contantia), its safe to take the kids for walks or a picnic, or stop at Bolders and walk along the beach to see the pelicans. Walking on your own in remote areas, is a problem. But then, normal people don't walk/jog alone in remote areas.

Like in any city in the world, traffic during peak times can be hectic - keep it in mind when you start looking around for a place to stay. Sundays is showhouse day in Cape (2 - 5pm) - if you want to get an idea of where to live, and what is available - speak to the Real Estate Agent on duty - they are (normally) a good source, for all you need to know, about the area re schools, shops, clubs, crime, weather, what to do/see. You can also pop in at any Real Estate office in the location that you are interested in, and ask the Realtor on duty for info regarding the area.

Also buy the Weekend Argus newspaper on the Saturday (once you are here), which will give you more info about Cape Town. Cape Town is still one of the most beautiful places in the world - very close to beaches, mountains, winelands and the whales to explore - nothing in the world can prepare you for this wonderful relax scenery. Thousands of tourists visit South Africa every year, and most of them, return. I am sure, once you are here, you would love it. Go to the school and ask to be introduced to parents, that lives in the same area, who's kids are the same age as yours. Then ask them as much as you can!

If you are worried about the crime - lots of what you see in your part of the world happens in the "townships", where poverty, drugs, liquor and violence has an influence - as any many big cities all over the world. 

Hope this helps. If you could give more or less an indication of where your husband will be working re City/univercity/etc - I can advise you, which areas will be suitable. 

Regards
S


----------



## Juliet (Jul 22, 2008)

My husbands job would be in Ottery. We were told to stay away from that area in regards to housing.
I think I would prefer to be closer to the water.

Thank you so very much for all your help!
Juliet


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

*Map*

Hi
You are right about Ottery. I can recommend Constantia & Bishopscourt (upper end of the Property Market), but can also recommend Tokai, Bergvliet, Newlands (mid end to upper end of market )– the American School is in Tokai. Camps Bay & Sea Point is to far away. Just keep in mind that all these places are within 15 min drive to the sea. If you would like to stay close to the beach – Hout Bay will be the closest. Just keep in mind, with the beach comes the summer winds! I will enclose a map - see the attachment The green areas are mountains. Get more info on the Pam Golding Properties website - southern suburbs for more info and rentals. They are the biggest Real Estate Company in SA and well known in that area.
S


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

See larger scale of map on South Africa Accommodation, Hotels / South Africa Travel - southern suburbs map.


----------



## Juliet (Jul 22, 2008)

GREAT map, thank you!! 
Somebody on here had also mentioned Newlands as a great place to live. I am looking for all of the "safest" neighborhoods that are out there. I seem to be getting more confused.
Thank you for your help.

Juliet


----------



## Kansaag (Aug 6, 2008)

Newlands is also the "upper end" - Cape Town is BIG and very western. Have a look on Google Earth. Just keep in mind it is the best 1st world country in Africa - no lions in the streets, less violence/crime than London or New York. Upmarket Malls and fairly good roads -once you here - you will experience a very smiliar lifestyle than where you are now, just in a smaller scale.
Good luck.


----------



## dolliey (Sep 5, 2008)

*Thoughts by just another local captonian*

I'm a local who lives about 20 kms outside The Cape town CBD. I've lived all over Cape town for about 42 years now (also in some of those scary areas). 

I have to smile when I read posts like this. You can surround yourself with expat paranoia, build high walls and buy a hummer with bulletproof glass. But if you behave like a target/victim, according to popular belief (the secret and others), the laws of attraction will get you. You may never be mugged, but you will always feel powerless. 

Your other choice is to get involved in your life, with your spouse, with your children, with their schools, with your neighbours, with a religious/social grouping whatever. Decide to make a difference, help fix just one thing, volunteer at a soup kitchen, form a neighbourhood watch, talk to your neighbours, drink their terrible coffee, laugh at their stupid jokes, mow the sidewalk, plant a tree (arbour week), remove graffiti, remove litter from the beach... anything. “I don't have the time” is not an excuse, how much time does it take to smile, and say something encouraging to a stranger? Give of yourself, not just money. 

The latter approach does not guarantee you won't be robbed, but life will seem so different. And you don't have to e/immigrate to try this. If the difference you make seems so small, remember the starfish principle; though small to you, it means a lot to the starfish. 

So here's what I'm suggesting. Try to become a local, read what we read or listen to what we talk about.....no, no not the syndicated network junk (SABC, BBC,CNN or equivalent). And venture outside this little insular expat world. Try community radio, or community newspapers (melkbosnews.co.za ; capetalk.co.za) and you may find a completely different perspective, not just on Cape Town , but on life. 

Best regards and welcome to Cape Town.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Ah, the wind! You bring back memories. I drove into Capetown, parked my car and got out to register. I was wearing a loose sundress, and it blew straight up over my head, and there I was, standing there in the middle of the day, lots of people going by, wearing, effectively, panties and a bra. And it wasn't even a particularly windy day.


----------



## dolliey (Sep 5, 2008)

*just another benefit of cape town*



synthia said:


> Ah, the wind! You bring back memories. I drove into Capetown, parked my car and got out to register. I was wearing a loose sundress, and it blew straight up over my head, and there I was, standing there in the middle of the day, lots of people going by, wearing, effectively, panties and a bra. And it wasn't even a particularly windy day.


It must have been a treat for the onlookers.... impromtu exhibitions!. You have to just love this town... even the wind can make you smile


----------



## Juliet (Jul 22, 2008)

*Moving to capetown*



It is with GREAT pleasure(though some nervousness) that I get to say, we have made the decision to move to Cape Town. After visiting the BEAUTIFUL country and experiencing life there for a week, we have decided that it would an opportunity that NOONE should miss.

We will be arriving in a month.

Juliet







dolliey said:


> It must have been a treat for the onlookers.... impromtu exhibitions!. You have to just love this town... even the wind can make you smile


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Juliet said:


> It is with GREAT pleasure(though some nervousness) that I get to say, we have made the decision to move to Cape Town. After visiting the BEAUTIFUL country and experiencing life there for a week, we have decided that it would an opportunity that NOONE should miss.
> 
> We will be arriving in a month.
> 
> Juliet


After a WEEK you decide to go to one of the worlds most dangerous countries....? Impressive.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Juliet said:


> It is with GREAT pleasure(though some nervousness) that I get to say, we have made the decision to move to Cape Town. After visiting the BEAUTIFUL country and experiencing life there for a week, we have decided that it would an opportunity that NOONE should miss.
> 
> We will be arriving in a month.
> 
> Juliet


Hi Juliet, good to hear you have made a decision. As your decision is based just on a weeks holiday there, are you going to err on the side of caution and still keep a bolt hole / property back in the UK?

By the way I'm just cautious. It was two years research for me before we moved to Spain, and it paid off as we picked the right area and are happy


----------



## Juliet (Jul 22, 2008)

*Capetown move...*

[
~I have to say I am somewhat disappointed in the responses I received from my email.....a heck of a lot more time then just ONE WEEK was put into the decision to move to CAPE TOWN. Not to mention, we were NOT there on vacation but a look and see of the areas, schools, etc.

I think some of you are way to quick to judge. I am well aware of the dangers that are out there in ALL countries. Maybe if some of you had a little bit of a better attitude and would read some of the HISTORY behind why some of us post on here you would not be so quick to respond. 

I don't need to be continuously hammered about the DANGER, I know!!!!! How aobut some of the good things that are about to happen to me and my family.

Thanks for the support,
J.





QUOTE=Stravinsky;52138]Hi Juliet, good to hear you have made a decision. As your decision is based just on a weeks holiday there, are you going to err on the side of caution and still keep a bolt hole / property back in the UK?

By the way I'm just cautious. It was two years research for me before we moved to Spain, and it paid off as we picked the right area and are happy[/QUOTE]


~ H


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Err .... I wasn't hammering you about the danger, nor was I judging you. I was simply asking a question as its often a big thing with expats about keeping a home in the UK. You hadn't mentioned anywhere that you had been out there before and had more experience of SA than just that visit, so I wasn't aware of that, sorry.

Believe me, I read every thread on this forum so I know well, as an actual expat who has been through the procedure, why people are asking what they ask 

Sometimes the answers aren't what they want to hear, but there you go 

Good luck 



Juliet said:


> [
> ~I have to say I am somewhat disappointed in the responses I received from my email.....a heck of a lot more time then just ONE WEEK was put into the decision to move to CAPE TOWN. Not to mention, we were NOT there on vacation but a look and see of the areas, schools, etc.
> 
> I think some of you are way to quick to judge. I am well aware of the dangers that are out there in ALL countries. Maybe if some of you had a little bit of a better attitude and would read some of the HISTORY behind why some of us post on here you would not be so quick to respond.
> ...



~ H[/QUOTE]


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Good Things about the Cape Town Experience*



Stravinsky said:


> Err .... I wasn't hammering you about the danger, nor was I judging you. I was simply asking a question as its often a big thing with expats about keeping a home in the UK. You hadn't mentioned anywhere that you had been out there before and had more experience of SA than just that visit, so I wasn't aware of that, sorry.
> 
> Believe me, I read every thread on this forum so I know well, as an actual expat who has been through the procedure, why people are asking what they ask
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Now that all the bad things have been aired let's cover the good ....

Modern road system, internet, banking etc. Not 1st world but not all 3rd world either. 

The beauty ..it's breathtaking, the pace is laid back with service to match. Where ever you drive beauty surrounds you, stark and wild in some areas , lush and green in others. 

Endless white beaches (frikken cold water) , plenty of sports, helicopter trips, evening cruises, long drives, west coast flowers in September - world reknowned beauty, game parks like mushrooms everywhere, Spa & shop till you drop, friendly people, great hospitality, great B&B's , hotels, accomodation, big houses with bigger gardens, water sports galore, swimming, parasailing, paragliding, skydiving, scuba diving, abseiling, long hikes.

Beautiful drives to quaint little towns, thousands of wine farms, coffee shops, meals by trickling rivers, babbling brooks, more game parks, spa's and wild life, more beauty. green lush landscapes, tall mountains, breathtaking sunrises and sunsets. aagh the wind!!!! Blows the pollution away along with your dress

Lots of live entertainment, theaters, movies, shows, bars, restaurants, etc

Wild seas, fantastic seafood in Houtbay and elsewhere, more shopping, more coffee shops..in fact if you bring USD or GBP / EUROS you will probably be a millionaire 

Welcome to Cape Town - Most Beautiful City in Africa - Enjoy your Stay - May You always be Safe


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

The problem arises when you have kids..... OR when you cut ties with the UK/USA etc (i.e. sell-up) as unless you are minted, there is no way back and if you like the look of Zimbabwe, please stick around.


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

Halo, I heard that Mbeki's sister is married to uncle Robbie and that is one of the reason's why our wonderful gov bends over backwards for him.

Keep it in the family ...can you substantiate that ?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

MichaelJ47 said:


> Halo, I heard that Mbeki's sister is married to uncle Robbie and that is one of the reason's why our wonderful gov bends over backwards for him.
> 
> Keep it in the family ...can you substantiate that ?


No idea (don't care either) but its tribal and big Bob is the chief and Mbeki is one of his generals (the great liberator/destroyer). One cannot apply normal rules when dealing with Africa.

Europeans/Americans/etc have no idea what Africa is truly like.


----------



## MichaelJ47 (Sep 5, 2008)

A lot of the visitors here also do not realise that this is a 3rd world country with 3rd world values.

Here is a genuine story that I experienced in the late 90's . I was doing some contract work for a German tycoon who had a luxurious house in the St Francis Bay area. The maid whom he hired was illiterate and lived approximately 75km from his home in a small town

Being a generous man, but not understanding the local dynamic, he bought her a VW Chico on the understanding that she take her drivers test and pass . It would be her car for the time she worked for the family. After 6 re-writes of the exam the Chief Traffic officer called him to advise him that his staff member would no longer be accepted back under any circumstance ( some money changed hands as an encouragement) and he was forced to sell the car and the lady left his employ.

Same town different international businessman , multi-millionaire , his wife spoke no English and he only a smattering . Employed a local lady for housekeeping whom they invited into their bed for some 3 -way fun. They could not understand why, when they were overseas, this lady invited her family over and entertained them in the house, wore their clothes, jewelry etc and was she was outraged when he attempted to fire her.!!!

Value systems are very different here even though the country has great infrastructure and appears very modern.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

And that infrastructure is waning.... Look at the great railways of Angola etc etc.


----------



## Elise (Jun 27, 2008)

Considering your husband will work in Ottery, you have to think about what kind of commute time he is willing to do in order for you to live in a "safe" neighborhood. Fish Hoek was just voted one of the safest places in the Western Cape (primarily because it's dry - no liquor stores) but that may be a bit of a commute. If you want sun, proximity to water and city, and relative safety, I would recommend Camps Bay (if you can afford it). Bishopscourt and Newlands are okay too, not quite as safe, but much "greener" with big tall trees, but less sun and more damp. My fav neighborhoods, when considering everything - crime, hrs of sunlight, proximity to city/beach/other communities - is Higgovale in the city, Camps Bay on the Atlantic Seaboard and Llandudno. Of course these are all the most expensive places in Cape town! I live in the City - originally from the US, and have been here 4+ yrs and we have a small daughter - let me know if I can help you out with anything else.


----------



## ozone (Aug 2, 2008)

I have lived in Cape Town for over 20 years, mostly Southern suburbs, but now in Durbanville, Northern suburbs. Definately a better, more social community, and much safer. Trouble is with the Southern suburbs, is that it does tend to be very damp and cloudy, and if you work in the city, the traffic is horrific! Transport is a major consideration as to where you decide to live....like most countries. At the end of the day, don't commit to property until you've had a chance to mingle with the locals. I'm on my way to Australia, but still think that Cape Town is a super place to live.
Cheers
Oz


----------



## Unseer (Jul 8, 2008)

This weekend I attended the Homecoming Revolution expo in London's Olympia. I'll skip the detail here and fast forward to the part most relevant which was the talk by the Honourable Helen Zille, Mayor of Cape Town and leader of the DA.

To start with, I'm South African and grew up in Knysna. Little did I know how infavourably the rest of the world would compare back then.

The key points in her speech will stick with me as I think through the complex issue of returning home. Firstly, she is a great speaker and provided a wonderfully balanced view of CT and SA as a whole. Her points around the amount of opportunity, the changes already underway, the reduction in race being the driver in decisions at a political and business level and need for skilled people who believe in the potential of South Africa.

I had already made my mind up about going home, it was just a matter of when. Now I have an idea of when - as soon as I can find a job and a place to live.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

LOL - the home conning revulsion.

Zille, you mean the lady from the "opposition" party that won't see power in anyone's lifetime. 

One of my friends decided to go back to live the dream as he missed x and y - haha, after 3 years of trying...... he is now off to Australia (previously he was in the UK) and with a FAT loss as house prices are seeing there arse.

Going to SA is foolish enough - going back is insane.... have fun and remember this post when you will hear "I told you so"


----------



## Unseer (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the factual, statistically accurate and balanced view Halo. Always such a pleasure to find succinct and clear writing amongst the sub-average rhetoric.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Unseer said:


> Thanks for the factual, statistically accurate and balanced view Halo. Always such a pleasure to find succinct and clear writing amongst the sub-average rhetoric.


Anytime


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Unseer said:


> I
> To start with, I'm South African and grew up in Knysna. Little did I know how infavourably the rest of the world would compare back then.


Hi Unseer,
How much of the rest of the World have you seen and lived in?


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Hi Unseer,
> How much of the rest of the World have you seen and lived in?


Can't be much.....


----------



## Unseer (Jul 8, 2008)

Daxk, South African raised in Knysna, lived in PE, CT & JHB.

Currently living in London, spent time in France, Italy, US (New York, San Anotnio), central Africa (Rwanda), Oz (Perth), UAE (Dubai). Lived and/or worked in these areas for varying amounts of time.

Can't say I've even come close to seeing it all but I'd like to think I've got a good idea of what the rest of the world looks like. I'd love to spend time in APAC but those will be extended holidays. Right now, especially with the change in the political situation, I'd rather live back home. Am I a glutton for punishment? I think I may be :-D.

On another note, caught up with Paul Chambers at the SA expo this wekeend, hoped I'd see you there too! I know you're a little fruther away i.e. there's sea in the way.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

OK, you've seen enough of the World to make an informed decision,I was having a go at you about making a Statistical and Balanced Choice.
yeah,I planned to go but had a due Diligence Board meeting re-scheduled so that took care of that(as well as the HCR Death Squads)

Looking forward to Martines face one day when she actually meets me.


----------



## Unseer (Jul 8, 2008)

The biggest problem with the experience gained from the travelling is that it makes the choice of where to settle so much harder. Analytical me looks at the states or Oz as both places tick the cultural, economical and environmental boxes but my heart keeps on pulling me back to SA. We'll see how things pan out.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Unseer said:


> The biggest problem with the experience gained from the travelling is that it makes the choice of where to settle so much harder. Analytical me looks at the states or Oz as both places tick the cultural, economical and environmental boxes but my heart keeps on pulling me back to SA. We'll see how things pan out.


Home is where the heart is..... The biggest problem is people hanker on to the past and how "happy" they were as children etc.... But these things fade and reality kicks in ..... especially when you have your own family and the BBQ's on the beach seem very, very far away.... Memories, just memories.... its time to make new ones and experience real freedom.


----------



## tompitman (May 13, 2009)

*Its great*

Cape Town is fantastic - take the stories of safety problems with a pinch of salt - sure its an issue but is far outweighted by all the benefits of living in Cape Town in my view. Especially as life in London is so grim at the moment. Go for three years, you may well stay longer!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

tompitman said:


> Cape Town is fantastic - take the stories of safety problems with a pinch of salt - sure its an issue but is far outweighted by all the benefits of living in Cape Town in my view. Especially as life in London is so grim at the moment. Go for three years, you may well stay longer!


Pinch of Salt... are you kidding....? You obviously haven't had any family members killed. Cape Town is a great place buy buyers beware...... Tread carefully.


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Halo said:


> Pinch of Salt... are you kidding....? You obviously haven't had any family members killed. Cape Town is a great place buy buyers beware...... Tread carefully.


Exactly. People are dying by their thousands....daily in SA! They are literally dropping like flies here. I would seriously advise anyone thinking about coming to SA - NOT to come! As Halo alludes to, your imminent (and i'm talking 3 days at most) death will be hard for your families abroad to cope with. 

But if you don't believe us SA haters, then just wait until the 2010 World Cup - you will witness carnage like never before...live on TV.


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

Darko said:


> Exactly. People are dying by their thousands....daily in SA! They are literally dropping like flies here. I would seriously advise anyone thinking about coming to SA - NOT to come! As Halo alludes to, your imminent (and i'm talking 3 days at most) death will be hard for your families abroad to cope with.
> 
> But if you don't believe us SA haters, then just wait until the 2010 World Cup - you will witness carnage like never before...live on TV.


Good lord, is that supposed to be helpful? :rain:


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

ROKZY said:


> Good lord, is that supposed to be helpful? :rain:


ROKZY....:lol:

Was supposed to be a bit of a tongue-in-cheek comment. Hek, if you can't beat em "SA haters", join em I say


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Darko said:


> Exactly. People are dying by their thousands....daily in SA! They are literally dropping like flies here. I would seriously advise anyone thinking about coming to SA - NOT to come! As Halo alludes to, your imminent (and i'm talking 3 days at most) death will be hard for your families abroad to cope with.
> 
> But if you don't believe us SA haters, then just wait until the 2010 World Cup - you will witness carnage like never before...live on TV.


Good Lord, Darko!! how can you say such things!!
You must really hate SA, I know people who have been there 6 days already and not only are they alive but they say its all lies !
They even drove down to the Shops for some bread and milk yesterday and NOTHING happened!
Shees!! why dont you leave??


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Good Lord, Darko!! how can you say such things!!
> You must really hate SA, I know people who have been there 6 days already and not only are they alive but they say its all lies !
> They even drove down to the Shops for some bread and milk yesterday and NOTHING happened!
> Shees!! why dont you leave??


I know that I say hateful things about SA all the time Daxk, but I really want SA to succeed....honestly....genuinely.....strooth!! I love SA with all my heart, even though I really think its a real ****up of a place an all levels - probably the worst in the world by any measure of standards and on all facets.

I wish i could leave...hell...i wish i could drive to the shops but as you know, all cars are stolen here on a daily basis, landmines line the streets and pavements and left wing snipers - war veterans from the 94 civil war - are camouflaged in what remains of the trees. there is just NO way out of this hell!!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Darko said:


> I really think its a real ****up of a place an all levels - probably the worst in the world by any measure of standards and on all facets.
> 
> I wish i could leave...hell...i wish i could drive to the shops but as you know, all cars are stolen here on a daily basis, landmines line the streets and pavements and left wing snipers - war veterans from the 94 civil war - are camouflaged in what remains of the trees. there is just NO way out of this hell!!


I know, I know, you really should go for a massage or something, having a Damascus is sometimes difficult.


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Daxk said:


> I know, I know, you really should go for a massage or something, having a Damascus is sometimes difficult.


I wish I could go for a massage. As if its not bad enough that I am mugged of all my cash every day, and that the ZAR is at 45 to 1 against the cheapest first world currency, and that my cars are stolen every day (which would take me to the massage parlour) - now vendors are starting to charge in USD!! How do you expect me to even attempt a massage when all these factors count against me. Hell...even if I had sufficient USD, and a car....my chances of surviving the deadly gauntlet that is my suburban road is next to nil.

ever since the "Big One of 1994" - the country has resembled the worst war zone seen to man. I knew I should've followed what little survivors that were left in 1994 to Perth...I just knew it. And I was warned....oh yes, I was warned. But did I listen....Nooooo!!

Now look where my stubborness got me.
:lol:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

, and I'm sure they told you so too.
You just are'nt being careful enough, with the right attitude you can achieve anything, besides the car was made from steel that was mined on tribal land so it really was'nt yours and should have been returned to compensate for all the bad tea the workers had to drink at BMW


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Darko said:


> ROKZY....:lol:
> 
> Was supposed to be a bit of a tongue-in-cheek comment. Hek, if you can't beat em "SA haters", join em I say


I take exception to the term "SA haters"..... Not only is it inaccurate but also rather juvenile.


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Daxk said:


> , and I'm sure they told you so too.
> You just are'nt being careful enough, with the right attitude you can achieve anything, besides the car was made from steel that was mined on tribal land so it really was'nt yours and should have been returned to compensate for all the bad tea the workers had to drink at BMW


Bad Tea? You must be kidding. Back in the day - before the "Big One of 1994" (and I'm sure you know this already), the workers drank cognac and ate caviar at lunch....sometimes a bit of billiards followed after work with much smoking of some fine cubans. The workers were carried on shoulders and treated like royalty. The worforce were treated like gods and were given every opportunity possibly available in this world. This is why I didn't listen to all those warnings - I just didn't expect repayment in such a way.


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Halo said:


> I take exception to the term "SA haters"..... Not only is it inaccurate but also rather juvenile.


You had better take that up with Daxk then.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Darko said:


> You had better take that up with Daxk then.


Could you please explain why?


----------



## Darko (May 6, 2009)

Halo said:


> Could you please explain why?


I am quoting from the thread started by Daxk called "SA Haters". As I said on that thread, it's not me term of choice, but since this is what "SA Haters" refer to themselves as (or believe what non-SA haters refer to them as) it's just easier for reference purposes as we all know who we are referring to when using "SA Haters"


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Darko said:


> I am quoting from the thread started by Daxk called "SA Haters". As I said on that thread, it's not me term of choice, but since this is what "SA Haters" refer to themselves as (or believe what non-SA haters refer to them as) it's just easier for reference purposes as we all know who we are referring to when using "SA Haters"


One must not take things out of context.

Addendum:
Its not a black or white situation - SA needs to be discuss with open minds and people thinking of making a move to one of the most dangerous countries in the world should know all the facts.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Darko said:


> Bad Tea? You must be kidding. Back in the day - before the "Big One of 1994" (and I'm sure you know this already), the workers drank cognac and ate caviar at lunch....sometimes a bit of billiards followed after work with much smoking of some fine cubans. The workers were carried on shoulders and treated like royalty. The worforce were treated like gods and were given every opportunity possibly available in this world. This is why I didn't listen to all those warnings - I just didn't expect repayment in such a way.


Only at the smaller factories, at the bigger ones the ancient sport of Serf Riding was the game of choice.
Hey Halo, yep, I started the thread called SA Haters also as a tongue in cheek excercise.


----------

